# Topics > Smart home >  Digital Life Home Security and Automation, AT&T Inc., Dallas, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AT&T Inc.

Website - my-digitallife.att.com

----------


## Airicist

An AT&T Digital Life Experience - AT&T Digital Life 

Published on Oct 14, 2014




> AT&T employee Michael Witriol discusses AT&T Digital Life services and how it was used to alert him to a theft at his home. Watch him describe his experience with Digital Life home security and automation services.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AT&T opens the door to its smart home platform to Samsung, LG, Qualcomm"
By opening up its Digital Life platform, AT&T hopes to work with more partners and get deeper into the Internet of Things.

by Roger Cheng
January 5, 2015

----------

